# Du lịch ngoài nước > Khách sạn >  Chương trình khuyến mãi tiệc cưới Đặc biệt tại Khách sạn 3 sao Victory SaiGon.

## sales.operator

*Khách sạn 3* Victory Sài Gòn xin trân trọng kính chào quý khách.* 

Việc tổ chức một đám cưới thật vui vẻ, ấm cúng và độc đáo luôn là điều mà cô dâu-chú rể nào cũng mong muốn có được trong sự kiện trọng đại của đời mình. Thật hân hạnh khi được Quý Khách tin tưởng giao trọng trách cho chúng tôi thực hiện phần việc vô cùng quan trọng này. Sự tiếp đãi ân cần nồng hậu của đội ngũ nhân viên cộng với kinh nghiệm tổ chức tiệc cưới chuyên nghiệp, chắc chắn quý khách sẽ hài lòng với không khí vui tươi tràn ắp tiếng cười trong bữa tiệc ý nghĩa nhất của đời mình.
Với quy mô gồm 4 sảnh với sức chứa từ 100 -350 khách , công nghệ phục vụ tiệc cưới với các trang thiết bị hiện đại , cùng đội ngũ phục vụ chuyên nghiệp đẳng cấp khách sạn 3 sao. Chắc chắn chúng tôi sẽ luôn làm hài lòng quý khách khi đến đặt tiệc. 

*** *Giá tiệc cưới từ 2.800.000 đồng* trở lên/bàn 10 người (Tùy theo món mà quý khách chọn).

* Bàn xếp 10 người/bàn.
* Bia, nước ngọt, nước suối tính theo giá đại lý
* Phí phục vụ nước: theo quy định tại thời điểm đặc tiệc.

*** Chương trình khuyến mãi đặc biệt năm 2012 :
- Tặng ngay nhẫn kim cươi cho đôi uyên ương.
- Tặng ngay 1 đêm phòng sang trọng tại khách sạn Victory Saigon.
- Tặng 1 chuyến đi nghỉ tuần trăng mật tại hệ thống khách sạn Victory : Đà lạt & Vũng Tàu.
- Tặng 1 món quà thật dễ thương cho cô dâu chú rể.
_Và còn nhiều chương trình hấp dẫn khác đang chờ đón quý khách .Mọi chi tiết xin liên hệ :_ 

*Ngô Nguyễn Trung Ánh*
Sales Manager
-----------------------------------------------------------
VICTORY HOTEL SAIGON 3* OF VICTORY GROUP - HO CHI MINH
Add:14 Vo Van Tan District 3 , Ho Chi Minh City, Vietnam

Mobile: *0975 239 239*
Yahoo ID : sale_hailonghotel / ngonguyentrunganh
Skyper ID : Mr.trunganh
Email: anh.ngo@victoryhotel.com.vn 
ngonguyen.trunganh@gmail.com
Www.victoryhotel.com.vn

----------


## sales.operator

Nhanh tay nhận quà tặng dành cho các đôi uyên ương.

----------

